# Usual tempo for pavanes?



## Generic Purple Turtle

I'm composing a pavane for my music GCSE coursework, and I wanted to know what's a common tempo for a pavane?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

It's a slow dance. Walking pace - or have I been listening to the Ravel too much? If I were you, I'd mark it _Tempo di pavane_ or whatever the Italian is, and let the performers work it out. If all else fails, _Andante _or _Andante (poco) moderato_


----------



## TWhite

According to what I've found, the Pavane is probably of Italian origin, but adopted to the Spanish court in the 16th Century. It's a slow processional dance in duple meter performed by dancers in pairs at a walking tempo. 

My suggestion would be to mark the tempo "Andante", which is a walking pace. The Ravel example, lovely as it is, might be a little slow in tempo. Possibly the example of the Faure "Pavane" might be a little closer, if you're thinking of the correct tempo for a late Renaissance, early Baroque feeling. 

Hope this helps. 

Tom


----------

